
StackOverflow & GitHub made responsive - yossir
Hey Everyone,<p>I think it is about time that StackOverflow and Github are made responsive. I started an open-source project that allows one to add a Chrome Extension to resize the pages. It currently only resets the width. If anyone is interested in contributing, below is the link.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;yossi-ruben&#x2F;StackOverflow-and-Github-Responsive
======
ruler88
You likely care for responsiveness on when you are on a mobile device. And
well, mobile chrome browser doesn't support extensions yet.

